# Bread cooling help



## Garren Jacobsen (Aug 5, 2017)

Look, I have looked for half an hour and decided to Hell with it, Imma ask you guys. How long does a loaf of bread take to cool. Specifically garlic asiago pull-apart bread?


----------



## CupofJoe (Aug 6, 2017)

Best Guesses... minimum 10 minutes to be usable, 30-40 minutes to be fully cooled. Normally you'd cover with a loose cloth to stop all the moisture from steaming away but who knows if that really does anything.


----------



## Delacrose (Aug 6, 2017)

Yes, as above. Best to leave pull apart for 10 -20 if you want it warm to eat. But if want it totally room temp let it sit for 40. I used to work in a bakery and that's how long we left pull apart's. Thinker loafs are best left for a full hour so as not to ruin the dough when cutting.


----------



## CupofJoe (Aug 6, 2017)

Leave a freshly baked loaf of bread for an hour? What are you crazy?!?!
If it doesn't burn my finger as you tear it apart before lathering it in butter, then it's cool enough to eat...


----------



## Delacrose (Aug 6, 2017)

Well I guess I depends on what you are cooking. For sourdough, yes leave it so it can consolidate. Pull apart, no, because you want it warm.


----------

